# The red tube thread



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

NATHEN!!! What happened to my photos?? Drywall slave had 90 pics ..My pc crashed in December ..I lost most of those pics ...FIX IT ..or I start posting red tube vids...:lol::lol::lol::lol::brows:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow! Sounds like a win win situation! :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Search New Zealand :whistling2:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Pretty disappointing so far. I'm going to work now and when I come back this thread better have delivered what it promised.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

That sux,sorry about the computer crash,mine also crashed a few months ago but was able to save lots...It pays to have a computer tech in the family.
This place has went to **** since its been changed over to the new forum..Its all about money these days......& what is best for the individual,not what everyone else thinks..its a shame:whistling2: Hope you get yer pics back.....



Hey moore,are you anywhere near the northeast corner of TN....I did a dome house some 15yrs ago in Virginia up on a mtn top that is visible for miles.I gotta dig for the pics.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

my laptop took a sht a few months ago also?????? Startin to sound like a trend. Dont know sqwat abou laptops but could this site be a reason why computers are takin shts?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

chris said:


> my laptop took a sht a few months ago also?????? Startin to sound like a trend. Dont know sqwat abou laptops but could this site be a reason why computers are takin shts?


Nah. It's a little slow to load for me because of the amount of advertising but I haven't had any alerts.

Of course, I never click on any of the annoying ads he makes his living from, as much as I dig the site. General principles, etc.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Still waiting for those vids Moore. :whistling2:


----------

